# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Syntherol Cycle results

## perfectbeast2001

Syntherol arrived today. It took only 7 days to get to UK from Australia so props to Synthetek for the prompt delivery and good packaging. 
Please do not comment on this thread if you are going to post negative or ignorant stuff about SEO.
Will be taking pics EOD of biceps so you guys can see the progress. Will also keep a detailed log on how it affects my workouts ect.
My aim is to stretch muscle fascia in the bicep to make room for muscle growth. My biceps have never grown and i have tried pretty much everything you can imagine. When I train bis they do not pop out or pump up like any of my other muscle groups do. I have concluded this is due to my genetics. I believe i have a thick muscle fascia covering them which halts growth. The end result of the syntherol cycle I hope will be more room for muscle to grow due to stretched fascia and as an added bonus increase in peak.
I will post later with before pics and detailed injection protocol.

----------


## WelshWarrior

Interested to hear your results as I have always suffered poor devlopment in biceps.

----------


## boostedevo8

good luck

----------


## *Narkissos*

Looking foward to reading  :Wink:

----------


## SMAN12b

You have done you homework Beast, just be careful and GOOD LUCK
looking forward to the progress pics

----------


## fast

Yes. Very intresting thread.

I hope that everything ends up nice and you start to turn those water pistols into big guns (joking  :Wink/Grin:  )

Cheers  :7up:

----------


## goose

Good luck beast.Reading your comments I think you have good Justification in using Syntherol.Happy growing buddy.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Blah blah blah...when's the injections start?  :Big Grin:

----------


## marcus300

PB got your PM and i will respond tomorrow, this is going to be good thread and will shock afew people on this board to how Synthol can look if used correctly,
speak soon PB

----------


## tek.

VERY interested, hope you're bulking! goodluck

----------


## BladesOfBlood

Good luck bud.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx marcus I will hold off until i get pm tomorrow. Glad you are all interested in the thread, I am pretty keen to see how it works too! Will take some before pics now.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

left arm (dragon tattoo) 16.75"
Right arm (tribal half band) 17.25"

bit odd seeing as im left handed.
pics included. Have put in a box of Norma Deca to give perspective.

----------


## jbarkley

Will be interested to see how it works out, I have injected .25 cc of deca in the biceps with good results...just an FYI

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Will be interested to see how it works out, I have injected .25 cc of deca in the biceps with good results...just an FYI


have site injected in the past with Test p,e,c, tren ,winny,deca ,masteron ,igf,slin. Nothing growth wise for bis, although I would reccomend site injecting with IGF as it did wonders for my quads.

----------


## Swifto

> have site injected in the past with Test p,e,c, tren,winny,deca,masteron,igf,slin. Nothing growth wise for bis, although I would reccomend site injecting with IGF as it did wonders for my quads.


Looking forward to this thread. Good luck PB.

----------


## jbarkley

> have site injected in the past with Test p,e,c, tren,winny,deca,masteron,igf,slin. Nothing growth wise for bis, although I would reccomend site injecting with IGF as it did wonders for my quads.


The way your quads look, I'll start right away, where are your injection sites?
Thanks for the help!

----------


## MartyMcFly

> left arm (dragon tattoo) 16.75"
> Right arm (tribal half band) 17.25"
> *
> bit odd seeing as im left handed.*
> pics included. Have put in a box of Norma Deca to give perspective.


I'm a lefty and same for me.

----------


## chest6

My bi's look similar to that. My biceps never grow no mattter what I do etc etc..and Ive concluded the same as you

Will be following this..

----------


## marcus300

PM sent PB, let me know if you want me to post it here

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> The way your quads look, I'll start right away, where are your injection sites?
> Thanks for the help!


all over quads, no particular pattern. a dose of 80mcg PWO worked well for me, I saw no results @40mcg.
Heavy squatting till nearly passing out helped a bit too!

----------


## marcus300

Was told to post this PM what i sent to PB on here -

When using synthol certain procedures need to be carefully implemented PB, this is what more or less I've done in the past and with other Bodybuilders - 

Normally a slow build up is alot easier on you than doing some kind of loading phase which some say should be done, I've tried the loading phase with injection in each bicep head (3 sites) each day and i can honestly say don't do it, well in my honest opinion don't do it, to much pain and infact that bad unable to train, and its really hard work to inject into a bruised muscle each day in 3 places also it seems to look worse when loads of Oil is put in all 3 heads, they say it looks more even but i don't think so!, i like to inject and let it settle then repeat, i will guide you over what i find is a good procedure to follow, one inch to 3 inches on the biceps is not uncommon, and you wont be able to tell, 

For best results what I've found is to inject deep into the muscle into one head 1ML for example "middle head", in each arm then inject into another head lets say "lower bicep" EOD or Mon,Wed and Fri, with the following injection shoot 1 ml again into the "top head" of the bicep, so after a week you have shot 1ml into each bicep head in each arm, do this for 7-10days, the pain will get better trust me it will just focus through it, the Oil is usually made up of fatty acids M.C.T and some pain killer and filler benz alc, some of the oil does get broken down but about 70% is left within the muscle around the fibres, 

Now back to the procedure, after the first 7-10 days of injecting like I've stated above its time to increase the ML's to 2 ML a shot again do this the exact same way as stated above for the next 7-10 days, then on the next stage its time to increase the dose to 3 Mls per shot in each head, about this time you should you should have a good couple of inches on the biceps, do the 3mls for the next 7-10 days then you can go on a maintenance dose for around the following 10-20 days of 1-2MLs depending how much size as been added, like i said the body does break some of it down so they go bigger then very soon drop about 30 % of the size so keep this in mind when your ready to stop injecting, also the 70% what is left last around 18 months but by that time the whole arm as stretch so permanent size is built, There are other ways which include a heavy loading phase but it cause way to much pain and doesn't look good at all, 

As you keep on injecting the Oil it builds up to a ball of Oil within the muscle this adds volume to the arm and i would defo say yes that it stretches facia so permanent size is built, infact if you train after you have injected some Oil in the area lets say biceps the arms feel unreal, it feels like your going to explode and they grow straight in front of your eyes, so train them hard and get a pump going and stretch them arms, the feeling is unbelievable if you can train pass the pain, but IMHO pump them arms and add some stretch to them,do alot of high reps sets just in that area, it all counts to overall permanent added size, 

Don't inject to much Oil the first few times you start to use the snythol, fluid can build up which can cause problems, that's why start low for the first few times them keep on increasing, 

Like anything injecting Oil in the arms is a dangerous thing to do, any kind of Oil intramusculary can cause problems so measures are needed just like anytime you inject, with biceps there is a load of veins and nerves which can if hit cause some problems when injecting snythol, if you get fatty acids in your blood stream many condition can occur, keep clean and always pull back to check for blood if any what so ever re-site needle, don't worry if you see blood after shot, just means passed through a vein, 

Now PB, am going to only advice here on the bicep because that's what your intention are to do, if the peak of the bicep is what your looking for inject into the peak more than the lower or top so that the middle gets alittle more Oil,OK ? 


now this is important the bicep as an inner and a outer head it splits down the middle yes? now if the goal is to have more peak to the arm inject more in the outer middle bicep, you can feel the split with the fingers so if its peak hit the outer more, 

if thickness is the goal hit the inner middle head the one closer to your chest, now this might sound painful but a friend of mine overseas injects the snythol in the inside of the arm between the bicep and tricep, the Oil stays there in-between and raises the size by the fluid wrapping itself around the fibres, what this does is that you can tell you have had snythol at all because is deep down between the tri and bi, but am not going to go into this am sure you have enough to read already, 

Remember if you stretch the fascia the more the muscle will have room to grow, the Oils stay there along time so stretching occurs, so once the Oil goes in theory you would of built more muscle to fill the gap from stretching, 

after each injection in the arms or anywhere always massage the area so no big lump appears, if you don't massage this lump makes your arm look like you have injected something into it so massage at all times, it also helps with scar tissue, don't get carried away with snythol be happy with the added inch or 2, don't carry on injecting and increase the arm by 4-5 inches, if you put that much Oil in the area it will look deformed so be happy with the extra inch or so don't get carried away. 

if you want me to post all this info on your thread let me know or if you want to keep it to pm thats fine, suppose there are many ways to implement this Site Oil injecting but this might give you a one way of doing it, 

Just like to add i have no experinece or know anyone who as used synthol in large muscle groups, i feel it could make you look a odd shape if you attempt it,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks Marcus. I will be following that protocol.

so...

weds 1ml (middle outer) Fir 1ml (outer) sun 1ml (inner) that will be the first round of injections for week one. 
Week 2 will follow same EOD protocol but with 2ml.

Right am going to do first shot now......

Ok just shot both bis in the middle outer. Slightly more pain than when shooting AS but not much. Massaged site after shot and feels fine

----------


## SMAN12b

Excellent information Marcus, thanks for sharing that with us !!

Good luck with this PB....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

arms are aching quite a bit now (injection + 1hr) but nothing unbearable. Feels tight and achy is all.

----------


## marcus300

> Thanks Marcus. I will be following that protocol.
> 
> so...
> 
> weds 1ml (middle outer) Fir 1ml (outer) sun 1ml (inner) that will be the first round of injections for week one. 
> Week 2 will follow same EOD protocol but with 2ml.
> 
> Right am going to do first shot now......
> 
> Ok just shot both bis in the middle outer. Slightly more pain than when shooting AS but not much. Massaged site after shot and feels fine


In the first wk make sure you hit all heads inner and outer and then start on the lower and top, get some in all over the bi then start creating size on the peak which is mor outer middle, but still shoot other areas to fill up, yeh?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

cool will do marcus.

Just trained shoulders. Had a great workout. Arms were a little painful and pumped to begin but eased during workout. So far so good.

----------


## Kristopher22

Very interesting. Thanks for keeping us in the loop!

----------


## skipp

Not a fan of seo's, but then again my bi's aren't stubborn so I'm lucky. I wish you luck pb, hopefully you'll change my opinion!

PB, ygpm.

----------


## Swifto

Spend some time over at professionalmuscle.com. *Big A the IFBB Pro* will be happy to help I'm sure. He says massaging is imperitive after shots for quite a long time.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Spend some time over at professionalmuscle.com. *Big A the IFBB Pro* will be happy to help I'm sure. He says massaging is imperitive after shots for quite a long time.


yep been there and checked out as much info as I could, he has a very informative guide.

----------


## Swifto

Here are pics:

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/fo...ight=syntherol

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

dude... i did the site injection with igf and i think it helped too although it did'nt become really apparant until i was into my cycle and matured the new cells.
I have used the synthol and it does work but i pretty much get the same facia stretching with my ed site injections of gear.Last cycle i was on 2.5 ml of oil (test etc) a day .I would do site inj on the muscle i was working that day and once i pumped blood into that fukker it felt like it was gonna explode.

Good luck with the seo ..I would only use it for a comp on a lagging bodypart (if i competed) .otherwise it would just add to the mess of scar tissue i already got.
My 2 cents fwiw based on personal experience.

----------


## marcus300

> arms are aching quite a bit now (injection + 1hr) but nothing unbearable. Feels tight and achy is all.


As the Oil builds up with further injection the pain will come more and more because of the build up and stretching what is ocouring.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> As the Oil builds up with further injection the pain will come more and more because of the build up and stretching what is ocouring.


Well it does feel like a stretching kind of feeling which to me is meaning that it is working. Pain is good  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> Well it does feel like a stretching kind of feeling which to me is meaning that it is working. Pain is good


wait till you have built up to 3ml a shot and its arm day workout, now thats a feeling half, wooooow feels so good and might just explode with all the stretching going on ahahahaha

This is going to be a good log for everyone to see what can be done if properly used, :Wink/Grin:

----------


## heavyhitter08

> wait till you have built up to 3ml a shot and its arm day workout, now thats a feeling half, wooooow feels so good and might just explode with all the stretching going on ahahahaha
> 
> This is going to be a good log for everyone to see what can be done if properly used,



that just sounds painful! i'm subscribed, waiting for your update PB...

----------


## crazycrab

Good luck Perfect. Looking forward to seeing thr results

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Trained arms today. They felt great during workout, mega pumped. My bis were the strongest they have ever been!! Don't know why that would be! Normally I can get a few reps out @22k per side seated, today 10 reps @ 25k per side. Bis didnt look bigger but felt like they were huge. Decided not to take another pic today as there is no visual diff as yet. Will take one tomorrow when I take next shot. Arms are feeling sore now after workout and feel difficult to hold out straight, I look like one of those guys pretending to have massive lats, walking around with arms bent out.

----------


## Ironman5151

I lliked my results from syntherol. I never went anymore than 1.5ml. I was shotting both heads, and one directly in the back of my tri eod. Worked great! Good luck and nice log. Will be keeping up.

----------


## Unoid

I use MCT in all my homebrew. Never knew I was getting the synthol effect!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

No training today (rest day) but did another shot into outer head (1ml). Arms feel pumped but I am unable to tense the biceps after my hard workout yesterday (or maybe from the oil).

left arm 17"

right arm 17.5"

we have a little size increase already. Arms look a little puffy, I have been massaging to make sure there are no lumps.

----------


## ronan the barbarian

congratulations on another great log.

i do have a question though.what size will you stop or are you gonna go for the look and symmetry of the muscle?

was checkin out the pics of baldnazi on pm.com.his arms look massive.do you think you wuold go that big?

----------


## Snrf

> congratulations on another great log.
> 
> i do have a question though.what size will you stop or are you gonna go for the look and symmetry of the muscle?
> 
> was checkin out the pics of baldnazi on pm.com.his arms look massive.do you think you wuold go that big?


I think Beast is smart enough not to try and add 4 inches with syntherol!!!

a couple inches he can pull off no doubt but 4? not without looking valentino-esque

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I am not really looking at huge size gains, my main aim is to stretch fascia enough for permanent muscle growth. I would think 1 or 2" should suffice for the purpose. I definately do not want to look "freaky"

----------


## marcus300

> I am not really looking at huge size gains, my main aim is to stretch fascia enough for permanent muscle growth. I would think 1 or 2" should suffice for the purpose. I definately do not want to look "freaky"


Defo dont go more than 2 inches, 1-2 inches will transform the arm,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Arm is looking a little wobbly and soft. I was expecting it to look hard but get bigger. Will this soft look dissapear??

----------


## perfectbeast2001

shot arms just before back workout, further 1ml into inner head. Arms felt fine. Training went well and arms looking less sloppy. I think the sloopy look was partly due to the fact I had such an intense arm workout that I have been unable to flex biceps since!! I got the same feeling now after back as it obviously hits the bis also.

right arm 18" without being able to tense.
left arm 17.4" " "

on a side note while injecting today I noticed some blood while aspirating and withdrew immediately. Changed pin, reswabbed and shot again. Just shows how easy it is to make mistakes.

----------


## JohnboyF

Beast any pics yet?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

will be when my missis wakes up!!

----------


## marcus300

I cant believe your not in more pain, strange that unless you kinda like it PB?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I cant believe your not in more pain, strange that unless you kinda like it PB?


I am sick like that!

On a serious note, I am in discomfort (pain would be a little too strong wording). Bis feel pumped and aching all the time and it hurts to fully extend arms.

----------


## Geezy

I step out of the door for just a second and come back to see that PB evolves yet again, good work man! I look forward to continuing reading this log!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

haha thx geezy!

Pics will have to wait for tomorrow due to missis having fever, I asked my step son but he said "taking pics of your arms is gay" (he is 14).

----------


## chest6

is gay  :LOL: 

Good progress thus far PB..

----------


## JohnboyF

I want to see pics of the gay arm.. lol...

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  youngins lol

----------


## Geezy

Wait until he's 20+yrs old and gets into the gym and start taking pics, himself... Then you get to ROAST him for his comments, lol!

----------


## marcus300

> Arm is looking a little wobbly and soft. I was expecting it to look hard but get bigger. Will this soft look dissapear??


Make sure you are injecting into all heads, also massage area alot after shot and make sure your injecting deep enough, should start to look bettter in a few days, also you can inject into the side of the head so you go deep enough in the inner or outer head

----------


## marcus300

> Arm is looking a little wobbly and soft. I was expecting it to look hard but get bigger. Will this soft look dissapear??


Make sure you are injecting into all heads, also massage area alot after shot and make sure your injecting deep enough, should start to look bettter in a few days, also you can inject into the side of the head so you go deep enough in the inner or outer head

----------


## perfectbeast2001

ok, It was actually the inner head shot (went through the side) that caused the puffy look, It has given me added width which I def do not need or want. All I want is stretch fascia and added peak, I'll see how it looks tomorrow.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well arms a looking a little firmer today. No injections until tomorrow (2ml). Had a good workout today on chest and arms although a little achy felt ok.

----------


## boostedevo8

hey i actually can see the bottle sits lower on your tat....cool i can see a size increase already.....im jealous lol

----------


## ronan the barbarian

im sorry if i sound like an idiot but like i said before this stuff fascinates me.

does where you inject in the muscle depend on the outcome/shape of the muscle. dont mean to be ignorant

----------


## Swifto

> well arms a looking a little firmer today. No injections until tomorrow (2ml). Had a good workout today on chest and arms although a little achy felt ok.


I think once you really cut down for your coming competition, the Synthol use will really work its magic. The peak will be more evident.

Looking good mate.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> im sorry if i sound like an idiot but like i said before this stuff fascinates me.
> 
> does where you inject in the muscle depend on the outcome/shape of the muscle. dont mean to be ignorant


yes this seems to be very important, if you just shot one spot it might look odd or lumpy, however you can apparently build extra peak by shooting more in that area for example.

Well im a day late due to pc problems!! I shot 2ml yesterday. Felt a little uncomfortable. I have a light DB at home (10k) which i immediately did some high rep sets with, then massaged the muscle. All seems fine and arms looking bigger!! I then went and trained legs so didnt really notice much about my arms while training apart from they looked bigger. I told the guys in the gym "im focusing on bis at the moment". They would not understand synthol use, there only knowledge of it is via that programme with greg valentino in it.

----------


## ronan the barbarian

. I told the guys in the gym "im focusing on bis at the moment". They would not understand synthol use, there only knowledge of it is via that programme with greg valentino in it.[/QUOTE]


unfortuanatly the same goes for steroids ,a lot of people see someone in good shape and say things like "they just take loads of steroids,and if i did i would look like that too"and the sad thing is they actually believe it,they dont realise that training ,diet,sleep and sheer dedication are the the real reasons and just meer juicing up alone will do practically nothing.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

tell me about it, half my gym is full of those Tards.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

no jabs today but arms still feeling pumped and aching! Shoulder training went fine and was not negatively affected at all. Tomorrow is arms day and i get to shoot pre workout with another 2ml...

----------


## needbigguns

Lucky i found this thread, i myself have just got a bottle of Synthetek Synterol today... I have read through Big A's Sytherol protocol on Professional Muscle a couple of times but i feel that the dosage he gives will just be too much due to my bodyfat being 10.3% and also, i dont really WANT to gain 3 inchs on my arms or i will look out of proportion...

Ideally, i would like to gain 1 inch on biceps and 1 inch on triceps AFTER the swelling goes down... Also, ED injections seam a little intense, i do ED with prop etc but i think with this i would be more comfortable doing EOD...

Any suggestions on dosage etc for me... im thinking 1ml EOD in Triceps... and beceps starting at 1ml and moving up to 1.5ml - 2ml Absolute Max...

The protocol i read was injecting ED for 30 days solid... if im doing it EOD, should i still inject for 30 days... making the protocol 60 days in total... or what ? I keep thinking due to low body fat i should see gains quick... and i dont want to go too high on doses and deform arms in any way

----------


## Jay-Ace

Beast,

Firstly good luck with this, cant wait to see the results!!

I've always had massive strength from bi's but I never get the size. My arms at biggest were approaching 20" (about 18.5-19" lean) but I swear this was like 99% tricep as I have just freakishly huge tri's.

If you stretch the facia with the synth and then train for muscle size growth, with consistent training do you think you will be able to keep stretching and growing the muscle?? Or will you stretch.... grow to fill the gap... stretch with synth again.... grow again etc etc etc

I'm now cutting big time, have dropped a shed loads with my DNP cycle and now on strict diet with ECA. I'm very interested in overcoming some old plateaus!!


PS. The missus is heart set on doing some south coast touring this summer so will have to stop by!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey buddy. My friend is currently shooting the same protocol as me and he is looking for same as you (about an inch on bis and tris). He is shooting EOD into alternating heads. 
day 1 1ml to bi inner head, 1ml to tri top head
day 2 off
day 3 1ml to bi outer head, 1ml to tri outer head
day 4 off
day 5 1ml to bi middle peak, 1ml to top head.
day 6 off
day 7 same as day 1 but with 2ml.
you get the idea.....

he is having great results and is very happy so far.
Try shooting marcus a pm as i am a newb to all this SEO stuff.





> Lucky i found this thread, i myself have just got a bottle of Synthetek Synterol today... I have read through Big A's Sytherol protocol on Professional Muscle a couple of times but i feel that the dosage he gives will just be too much due to my bodyfat being 10.3% and also, i dont really WANT to gain 3 inchs on my arms or i will look out of proportion...
> 
> Ideally, i would like to gain 1 inch on biceps and 1 inch on triceps AFTER the swelling goes down... Also, ED injections seam a little intense, i do ED with prop etc but i think with this i would be more comfortable doing EOD...
> 
> Any suggestions on dosage etc for me... im thinking 1ml EOD in Triceps... and beceps starting at 1ml and moving up to 1.5ml - 2ml Absolute Max...
> 
> The protocol i read was injecting ED for 30 days solid... if im doing it EOD, should i still inject for 30 days... making the protocol 60 days in total... or what ? I keep thinking due to low body fat i should see gains quick... and i dont want to go too high on doses and deform arms in any way

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey buddy hows you, be good to see you if you drop by this summer, we'll get you guested in a few good clubs no doubt!!
Well my plan is to stretch fascia with this application and hopefully I will be able to grow from then on with heavy training. I plan on site injecting IGF/MGF later this year to try and produce some new muscle cells to fill the gap!!
If I have to repeat the syntherol next year then I will but I would rather carry on relying on training than SEOs,




> Beast,
> 
> Firstly good luck with this, cant wait to see the results!!
> 
> I've always had massive strength from bi's but I never get the size. My arms at biggest were approaching 20" (about 18.5-19" lean) but I swear this was like 99% tricep as I have just freakishly huge tri's.
> 
> If you stretch the facia with the synth and then train for muscle size growth, with consistent training do you think you will be able to keep stretching and growing the muscle?? Or will you stretch.... grow to fill the gap... stretch with synth again.... grow again etc etc etc
> 
> I'm now cutting big time, have dropped a shed loads with my DNP cycle and now on strict diet with ECA. I'm very interested in overcoming some old plateaus!!
> ...

----------


## needbigguns

> Hey buddy. My friend is currently shooting the same protocol as me and he is looking for same as you (about an inch on bis and tris). He is shooting EOD into alternating heads. 
> day 1 1ml to bi inner head, 1ml to tri top head
> day 2 off
> day 3 1ml to bi outer head, 1ml to tri outer head
> day 4 off
> day 5 1ml to bi middle peak, 1ml to top head.
> day 6 off
> day 7 same as day 1 but with 2ml.
> you get the idea.....
> ...


In regards to this, how long is he staying "on" as you might say... is he injecting only over one month (so like 15 days of shots) or is he doing it over a peroid of 2 months - 60 days and actually shooting 30 days in total ? Thats my main query really...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

he will be doing 16 days total.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

another shot today, 2ml in each inner head. As the shots get bigger it actually becomes easier to see where to shoot as you can see where it needs to be evened up.
Arms felt ok, but after hammering bis and tris at the gym they now feel totally numb.

left arm 17.75"
right arm 18"

good they are starting to even up too, dont know why that is but im glad!

will try and get pics tomorrow, arms are so knackered tonight i can barely hold them up!!

----------


## needbigguns

Keep up the good work buddy, im guna start in the next week or two

----------


## Mista Massive

hey beast, what about the protocol listed on the synthetek site?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^you got pm^

----------


## Mista Massive

how long before the synthol leaves the bicep?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

you lose up to 30% apparently very quickly but the rest takes up to 18 months to leave the body.

Took more today. one 2 ml shot in each, straight in the middle. Not really that painful at all now, i am totally used to it. Did some reps with a db at home straight after jabs and massaged area well. Pics tomorrow (check my workout lof to see why no pics today)

----------


## WelshWarrior

Since subscribing to this thread it has really given me food for thought. I always used to be dead against SEO as I was against inflating muscles without increasing their strength.

However, now I'm starting to think that while that may still be the case for the bigger muscle groups, it aint for the smaller ones like guns/calves etc.

Would love to see what the longer term gains are - i.e. 1 year on etc.

Thanks for taking the time to document your progress for us all, bro.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

glad you like the log warrior. I must admit I felt the same way until I realised that is could be used to stretch fascia and make room for real growth.

Today was the first 3ml shot. Shot it into outer head. Immediately did some high rep curls and massaged area. then went and worked chest. Arms feel a little stretched and aching but not too bad. Will post pics later on this eve (i ran out of deca so i gotta go get a box for the size comparison!!!)

----------


## perfectbeast2001

got a couple of pics. Both arms hovering around 18"

----------


## WelshWarrior

On an amusing point - your arms have grown an inch an a quarter in about 2 weeks. Making me laugh imagining what the blokes in your gym will be thinking, esp after you told them "I'm concentrating on arms".

Heheh

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yes a couple of guys have made comments but it would not even cross there minds about syntherol. They are so dumb at the gym they probably think im site injecting GH or something.
I have been accused of having calf implants at the gym though LOL!

----------


## chest6

Left one looks very good and looks natural looking (natural as in not deformed looking etc)

Right one looks a little off. Looks like too much oil in the inner head and not enough in the peak.

Anyway..HUGE difference so far. Like the progress.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx guys. Will be shooting in outer and top of head this week to try and increase peak and balance up a little. May add an extra injection to left arm as it is still a little smaller.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Definate improvements PB.. and nice fullness imo

----------


## Swifto

Looking good.

Cant wait to see what their like when your cut and prepared for your compettiton. Are you competting in Portsmouth in April?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx for the props guys, im pretty happy thus far. Cant wait to cut up myself and see what it all looks like!!!
Yes will be competing portsmouth, April. You should come along mate it will be a good laugh. All AR members more than welcome!! I need as much suport as possible  :Smilie: 
No shot today. Arms feel a little tender but nothing bad. Both still hovering around 18".

----------


## needbigguns

I still havent started myn... going to start next week - the thing im scared of is i am allready 10% body fat... my arms have good genetic shape - but i just struggle with mass... Im scared that i will loose definition using sytherol - im only going to use 1-1.5ml per injection as i recon i wownt need that much to see gains due to low body fat and i only want to put around 1-1.5 inch's maximum... Will i keep my lean definition or will it all be lost ?

----------


## SMAN12b

Great log Beast ! Looking good !!

----------


## Swifto

> Thx for the props guys, im pretty happy thus far. Cant wait to cut up myself and see what it all looks like!!!
> Yes will be competing portsmouth, April. You should come along mate it will be a good laugh. All AR members more than welcome!! I need as much suport as possible 
> No shot today. Arms feel a little tender but nothing bad. Both still hovering around 18".


Havent got my ticket yet but no doubt I'll be there.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

shot 3 ml into outer heads today. felt fine. A little tight during shoulder training especially during upright rows (felt like they would burst!) but not too painful.

Right arm 18.1"
left arm 17.8"

I will be doing another 3 ml shot in 2 days time then one more 2ml into left arm to even up a little. that will be the end of my syntherol run. Pics tomorrow.

----------


## tele20

hey PB....when you take pics, could you take pics with relaxed arms, flexed, arms at side. You know, all the angles. Very interesting.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^ok thats a great idea, will take some tomorrow from different angles^

----------


## NoFaith068

Wow, major props on this thread man. Very informative and inspiring. It's great to see someone using the stuff properly and benefiting from it without looking odd. Something I will deffinently think about in the future!  :Smilie:

----------


## ronan the barbarian

hi pb,
superb progress so far.your two logs are the first things i read when i get up.im kinda addicted.lol

how can i get tickets to portsmouth?
been tryin to convince my girlfriend to come down with me and watch her first bb show.but she says bb's look like freaks,which i think is strange cus the bigger i get the more she likes it(even though im only 12.5 stone)lol.

i do have an odd question...do you still get a pump when you work bis or are they sort of permanently pumped from having oil in them?

anyway great work so far diet seems to be really on.congrats

----------


## perfectbeast2001

http://www.efbbsouthcoast.co.uk/id128.html
tickets can be bought there. They are £12.50 each and kids go free. Dennis James will be there!!! Looks like it will be a great day, hope you and others can make it from AR!!!
To answer your question yes i still get pump when i work bis, in fact now i get a bigger pump, When not being worked they just feel tight. But once i get a few reps out they are pumped to all hell!!

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

Kind of off topic, but how much syntherol were guys like Greg Valentino and those other idiots injecting in comparison to what you are Beast?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I really have no clue when talking about the abuse of Syntherol. I can only imagine they use for long periods in huge dosages.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

was going to take more pics today but im tired and my arms ache like hell from workout earlier. Pics and last shots (apart from one extra shot in left arm) tomorrow.

----------


## chest6

Look forward to seein em..hope the right evened out to look more like left..

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well apart from one more shot to even up the left bi that is it. I have just shot 3ml into each arm in the outer heads.
Arms still pretty knackered from yesterdays workout.
left is just under 18"
right is 18"

It seems that once a certain size is reached it is quite difficult to push them further, I have taken a few pics which are pretty self explanatory. Will write a conclusion on sunday.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

and some more

----------


## Swifto

Look better.

When you bf % is really reduced for competing in April, I think the true effects will show.

----------


## MajorPain

Beast, been following your log and the progress looks great. Kind of off topic but I follow your bulking diet and just wondering how you have changed up your diet as far as contest preparation.

----------


## marcus300

I would put more in, nice improvement but still think alittle more will be better visually and wont be over the top,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Beast, been following your log and the progress looks great. Kind of off topic but I follow your bulking diet and just wondering how you have changed up your diet as far as contest preparation.


Hey there. So far I have swapped protein pancakes in morn to simple oats with egg whites,dried prunes and a litle whey. This cuts the pam and the soya yog out. One week later I dropped the dried prunes too (the only simple carb I consume apart from PWO waxt maize starch).
Another week later I dropped fat free mayo from my tuna in the PPWO meal (pretty much the only food in diet that is just there for taste and has no nutrient value to me).
Next week I will be stopping slin and therefore bringing my PWO waxy maize back down to 80g instead of its current 110.
All small changes so far. I think it is important to cut slowly like this. The body fights for homeostasis (to remain the same). That is why fat loss often plateaus during a diet. This way whenever my body begins to adjust to my diet I can drop something small again and kick it back into fat loss mode. Seems to be working so far and it held me in good stead last summer.
I will be using ECA if needed and possibly even a few caps of DNP but I will try to avoid and just do it with good old cardio and iet. I just have the compounds on hand in case of emergencies!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I would put more in, nice improvement but still think alittle more will be better visually and wont be over the top,


Well I ran out as I split the bottle with a fellow BBer friend. I only have enough left for a final shot in the left arm to even up. I wanted to split bottle so i would not be tempted to go to crazy or to shoot tris or something!! I feel that im pretty happy so far as i have some added size which I hopefully keep by filling out with real muscle. If I am really happy with results during comp ect then I may do this again in a few months time. I will write full conclusion tomorrow.

----------


## Bigmax

PB let us know how long before you start feeling the fullness(tightness) come down...It took a few weeks for me...My regret is that you didnt get to use trevor smith's Nuclear Nutritions synthol...Marcus would tell you that it was very good oil that made wonders for Pro's Like Ian harrison and such...

----------


## marcus300

> PB let us know how long before you start feeling the fullness(tightness) come down...It took a few weeks for me...My regret is that you didnt get to use trevor smith's Nuclear Nutritions synthol...Marcus would tell you that it was very good oil that made wonders for Pro's Like Ian harrison and such...


very true but so so painful :Wink/Grin:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well shot 2ml into left arm today (into peak) still got 2ml left so will shoot this into left arm too on tuesday. Well that is pretty much the end of my Syntherol run for now. I feel i have achieved some good results thus far. I was not after any huge added size. All I require is a little help with peak and hopefully a stretch of the fascia allowing for permanent growth. 
Both arms are sitting at just below 18" although left is still a litle behind ( a few millimetres). Im sure this will gradually get smaller but in the mean time I am going to train arms heavy as hell in an attempt to fill that space. Interestingly I am stronger during training than I have ever been for arms. I am doubting that it is pschological as I am well aware that syntherol has no anabolic or androgenic properties. I can only figure that the stretched facsia has enabled the muscle more movement and thus better leverage/strength.
I think the added size and symetry will greatly aid in my upcoming comp in april which is an added bonus. 
I am particuarly looking forward to seeing the results once I have cut down as I think this will be a real eye opener. I will continue to update with pics as i cut plus measurements so you guys can keep track of progress.

----------


## chest6

Good to hear...glad it was a success.

Looking forward to seeing cutting pics..

----------


## Timm1704

nice blog beasty, very informative

----------


## Seattle Junk

Oh, that was good. Did you shoot any in your calves or do you know anybody that has? My calves are puny and I thought of sytherol in the past. My bis/tris are fine. I would love to sport 18.5" calves to match my arms. I'm a symmetrical mess with these little calves.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I have not shot my calves although im sure you could. Could be a bit uncomfortable I would think!

will be shooting last 2ml into left arm tomorrow (arm day). Both bis now measuring 17.5". Will get some pics up before weekend.

----------


## SMAN12b

Great log Beast, cant wait to see contest pics to see how the arms turned out after cutting!! GREAT JOB

----------


## Schmidty

I was against synthol before I had read this. But I was really miss understanding of it. I thought that the oil stays in the muscle to make it look bigger.

----------


## aadrenaline

> I was against synthol before I had read this. But I was really miss understanding of it. I thought that the oil stays in the muscle to make it look bigger.



that is the biggest misconception of synthol. people see..you know who..and bash the shit out of the product. not only would it work for what beast is using it for, but a lot of bodybuilders use it. best example is say you tear one of your biceps, now it doesnt look the same and isnt symetrical with your other arm or theres a dent. bb's would fill in that 'dent' to make it full again.

people say thats cheating and they do take points off for it, but i know if it was me id shoot synth into my bi's to get them to be symetrical.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Shot my last syntherol today. 1.5ml into left bi and 1ml into right, Then I went and trained arms. Had a pretty good session too. Both bis measuring in at 17.5"
On a side note lets not forget I am currently cutting so my bis are also getting smaller (fat loss), I am now ei***ng in at 95kilos which is about 2 kilos down in fat from when i started shooting syntherol. I will include some pics this weekend.

----------


## Schmidty

> that is the biggest misconception of synthol. people see..you know who..and bash the shit out of the product. not only would it work for what beast is using it for, but a lot of bodybuilders use it. best example is say you tear one of your biceps, now it doesnt look the same and isnt symetrical with your other arm or theres a dent. bb's would fill in that 'dent' to make it full again.
> 
> people say thats cheating and they do take points off for it, but i know if it was me id shoot synth into my bi's to get them to be symetrical.


Normaly I really am not a ignorant person like I was with the synthol. I had done very little reseach on it before and I had not goten it ya know. But at least I know now. Thanks PB and aadrenaline

----------


## Schmidty

Did and can you use the synthol while on a cycle?

----------


## needbigguns

Just done my first Sytherol injection today... my right bicep is substancially more developed than my left - I injected 1ml into my middle outer head of my left bicep... it now matchs my right bicep nearly perfect from the one shot !
- Will they stay like that now matching ? 

I want to improve both arms by an inch... but im over the moon bringing my left up to scratch with one shot... im scared to spoil it now - but an inch each arm was my initial goal... im not greedy, 1 inch and the bottles going in the bin

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yes shmidty i used while on cycle but it would make no difference if i was on or off.
Hey needbigguns - sounds good mate. Yes i evened my odd arms up, that is probably the thing im most glad about. Seems to be staying pretty even too.

----------


## EQismypoise

Arms are feeling sore now after workout and feel difficult to hold out straight, I look like one of those guys pretending to have massive lats, walking around with arms bent out.
__________________

----------


## EQismypoise

lmao ILS

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey EQ you shooting Syntherol too?

----------


## needbigguns

My Syntherol cycles going OK so far... shot 1ml so far in the middle and top outer heads of my right bicep and 1.5ml in the middle and top of outer heads on left bicep...

----------


## liftin4life

Damn, you guys are crazy. (in a hardcore way of course). That's a lot of oil to put in one area! I can only imagine the pain/pumps!

----------


## Chris_ATV

Hey Beast, hows the arms? Any change in size or anything?

----------


## stevey21

any updates?

----------


## Schmidty

How much size have you lost since then or gained?

----------


## Schmidty

could u use sterile cottonseed oil instead of the syntherol, from what I understand they are the same thing.

----------


## Jefferey

> Spend some time over at professionalmuscle.com. *Big A the IFBB Pro* will be happy to help I'm sure. He says massaging is imperitive after shots for quite a long time.


I'm following Big A's protocol right now..After 7 days of injecting the bi's and tri's, the arms are up exactly 1 inch.

----------


## liftin4life

> I'm following Big A's protocol right now..After 7 days of injecting the bi's and tri's, the arms are up exactly 1 inch.


Keep us posted! Have you started a log?

----------


## pacman2

that was and is a great thread, i would like to know with all that room for more muscle to grow ill bet your strength is also going to be intense.

----------


## Jefferey

> Keep us posted! Have you started a log?


Day 20 and on 3cc's now..No difference in arm size..Still only 1" but all swelling is gone. What I don't like is I now have a left bicep peak but no right one..

----------


## WelshWarrior

Beast, what's news on this?

----------


## Sculpture

Hey what kind of needles do I have to use to shoot synthol? Can I use insulin syringes with 28 gauge needles or do I have to use big gear needles?

----------


## Sculpture

Nevermind I figured it out.

----------


## Sculpture

Nevermind I figured it out.

----------


## Boardrider

What gauge/length needle was used?

----------


## PittBoy

Well I got out my shovel today and did some digging!!! Found this very informative thread and wanted to know if you got some permanent results.

I have some issues with my left bi not matching my right and was cosidering using Synthol to even it out.

Any updates PB?

----------


## leaner

Are there any negative side effects?

----------


## Big

> Well I got out my shovel today and did some digging!!! Found this very informative thread and wanted to know if you got some permanent results.
> 
> I have some issues with my left bi not matching my right and was cosidering using Synthol to even it out.
> 
> Any updates PB?


yes, permanent results are possible



> Are there any negative side effects?


yes, there can be.
what are your current stats?
age?
height?
weight?
body fat%?
years training?

where are you considering using synthol?

----------


## Alphatier

Well since this thread has already been bumped, does anybody know where the hell beast went?

Whatever happened to him?

----------

